# New Dishwasher Water Line Leaking HELP!



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

Assuming you have the compression washer in place the only thing I can suggest is to put a little lubricant on the threads, line and compression washer. Lithium grease works best, pipe dope or Teflon is good and Vaseline or even vegetable oil will work in a pinch.

Rege


----------



## craig2009 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi all!
I've just visited this forum. Happy to get acquainted with you. Thanks.
________________
Free Anime Episodes


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Benchmark,
Anymore I have been using the stainless steel braided water supply lines. I don't care for the plastic tubing and compression fittings. Just my preference. The braided lines are pretty much foolproof and very easy to install. They use a rubber washer in each end instead of a copression nut. They come in a 5' length for dishwasher hookups. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

*IF* your are using the plastic line, which I don't care for either, are you using the "sleeve" which goes _into_ the end of the line? These prevent the ferrule from squeezing the plastic line too much which will cause a leak, and should have been in the new kit. If you are using the copper line, the sleeve is not necessary. Good Luck, David


----------

